# Help! Growth on Goldfishes eye!



## chrisjg04 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello everyone I have an issue with a Fantail Goldfish of mine. For quite a while now he has had a growth sort of think above his eye, kind of like a fleshy eyebrow. I don't think this would be pop eye but I'm not sure cause i have never actually seen it.

I talked to someone who works at a local fish shop of mine and he said that the fish probably just bumped into something in the tank and there is nothing I can do. However his eye keeps getting worse and the "eyebrow" keeps getting bigger to the point where it is almost covering his eye, and is white. 

Does anyone have any idea what this could be and how I would treat it!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go to a fish disease site like http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html and look at pictures. Goldfish do get tumors and fluid filled bulges. If its one of these, there isn't much you can do. But if its an infected scratch, it may need anti-fungal or anti-biotic.


----------



## chrisjg04 (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont see anything like it on the site. Im thinking it may either be a tumor or a cyst.


----------

